# OMG Finney cooked and took pictures!!!



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay... Larry said I wasn't holding up my end of the team test trials for our upcoming comp, so I've been shamed into getting up in the morning and throwing two buts on the WSM. One with a version of the Wolfe Rub injection and one with some voodoo magic that came out of the test kitchen. Sane two that Larry used the other day.
Started making the injections last night.


 

 


Ingredients in the pot for injection #1, boiling, and cooling



 

 


Ingredients in the pot for injection #2, boiling, and cooling



 


Side by side comparison of the injections: #1 is in the measuring cup, #2 is in the mixing bowl.  Picture on left is while the were cooling, Picture on the right is this morning.




Here's the butts.  Both are just under 6 lbs.  That's the biggest they had at the Piggly Wiggly that I went to.  I would have liked to have had two around 7 lbs.



 


All rubbed up and on place to go.




Oh yeah...................  They do have somewhere to go.

More later.

But I will add that I had a injection incident... I had those two butts so full of injection that one of them shot injection about 5 ft across the kitchen and got all over me.  Then of course... I pumped more it it.  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

I heard there was confusion about whether this post was mine or Finneys.  IT'S FINNEYS COOK AND PIC'S, I just posted them for him!


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

And since it's here... Butts are at 145*


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Go Finney go [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Go Chris, go!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Finney update!  

BBQ'n make me hungry.  Needed breakfast.


 

 

 

 
Butter, EVOO, onions garlic and mushrooms in the pan,  Add the spinach.  Everything out of the pan and then in with the eggs.  Now everything back in the pan.




Finished product.... Boy am I full.


Note:  Butts are at 145*


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I heard there was confusion about whether this post was mine or Finneys.  IT'S FINNEYS COOK AND PIC'S, I just posted them for him!



How come Finney can't post for himself? Why the ghost poster?

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said once he won some KCBS Trophies on his own he'll post for himself.  Until then, he's just totally not worthy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Finney took the cooking/picture posting comments personally!  It's like Rush Limbaughs comments about Donovan McNabb not being a good QB  (which was correct)!  Finney is having a personal best weekend like Donovan had after Limbaughs comments!!!

Also making a pot of pinto beans.  Used the "quick soak" method and got them going.


 


Nothing fancy... Salt, white and black pepper and a little smoked pork.  These beans are for using later.  Although I'll probably have 'some' tonight.

Pork Butts @ 167*.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice breakfast Chris, I mean Larry!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good Finney..........Confusing......but looks good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Larry, when you run out of pictures try using this link.  You should be able to get alot of pics for Finney from there.

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=1 ... ulled+pork


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, when you run out of pictures try using this link.  You should be able to get alot of pics for Finney from there.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?svnum=1 ... ulled+pork



And you made a comment about me yesterday about being a pot stirer!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy":18skdpne]Hey Larry said:
> 
> 
> > http://images.google.com/images?svnum=1 ... ulled+pork[/url]
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, when you run out of pictures try using this link.  You should be able to get alot of pics for Finney from there.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?svnum=1 ... ulled+pork




Be nice Billy!  You know as well as I do Finney can cook his ass off!!  As well as you can!  You are both good cooks!!  Let's all get along!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't all pork tainted   :P    :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

I will if he will.
This was posted in another post.   http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8150&start=45



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> How many KCBS trophies do you have?  LOL




And your not helping any.  



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> He said once he won some KCBS Trophies on his own he'll post for himself.  Until then, he's just totally not worthy.


----------



## john a (Feb 18, 2007)

It looks good even though I don't know for sure who is doing what.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I will if he will.
> This was posted in another post.   http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8150&start=45
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:3imco9wm]


I'm kidding for Christs sake!!!  Last time I checked you can't eat a trophy!  I've eaten both Bill's and Finney's BBQ and it's some of the best BBQ I've ever had (other than Jim Morgans). Come on guys, lets be serious.  If you guys cook against eachother and one wins, what do you actually win???  Who really cares????  Both you guys are my friends and you both can make VERY good BBQ.  Please just love one another and enjoy one anothers meat!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2007)

Is anyone else uncomfortable with Larry being a peace maker?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Is anyone else uncomfortable with Larry being a peace maker?



Just the meat enjoying part.


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":31xvjouy]Is anyone else uncomfortable with Larry being a peace maker?



Just *the meat enjoying part*.[/quote:31xvjouy]
I'm with you Cliff.  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm kidding for Christs sake!!!  Last time I checked you can't eat a trophy!  I've eaten both Bill's and Finney's BBQ and it's some of the best BBQ I've ever had (other than Jim Morgans). Come on guys, lets be serious.  If you guys cook against eachother and one wins, what do you actually win???  Who really cares????  Both you guys are my friends and you both can make VERY good BBQ.  Please just love one another and enjoy one anothers meat!



Bragging rights! And I care who wins. I need to know who to suck up to!   



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Is anyone else uncomfortable with Larry being a peace maker?


Yeah, I am! :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Update on Finney's cook.  If there are anymore updates, someone else is gonna have to do them, I'm going to bed!  Finney has been a cooking machine today!!!!!!

Well...  I had to make me some supper before the butts got done.


 
Basic marinara sauce on whole wheat noodles. (no, I didn't make the noodles)


Butts are off the WSM and in the cooler for a rest.




Pulled pics later


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

So who is actualy cooking? :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> So who is actualy cooking? :?



Nobody, Larry googled the pictures! They are both out shopping at the mall all day. Larry mentioned something about needing new garters & panties!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nobody, Larry googled the pictures! They are both out shopping at the mall all day. Larry mentioned something about needing new garters & panties!



No pictures, please.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 18, 2007)

<holdinghead>....I'm soooooo confused!


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2007)

Well since my "post monkey" doesn't have this here yet.......................

Finally.........


 

 
BBQ "W" on the left, BBQ "X" on the right.




All bagged up and ready for the fridge. 

I thought the flavor of both was great.  The butt with the "test Kitchen" injection was juicier than the other butt, but both were nice and tender.  It will be interesting to see what they are like after the fridge and a re-heat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

Good looking stuff Larry. I hope Chris approves of it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris, Do you think the injected butt will score better in a comp?


----------



## john a (Feb 19, 2007)

They sure look good to me no matter who cooked them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Chris, Do you think the injected butt will score better in a comp?



Greg since I did the exact cook last weekend as Finney did this weekend I'm gonna throw my two cents in to your question.  Absolutely injecting will score better in comps!  We did a different recipe injection last year with great flavor and results as well.


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2007)

What Larry said.  LOL
He talks as well as posts for me... but only before 8:00 PM.  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

How much injection did you guys inject?


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How much injection did you guys inject?



There was about three cups of liquid in each recipe plus the solids, etc...
One recipe went in each butt.  So, 3(+) cups in each butt.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks very good Finney.  It looks as moist as I would hope for. 8)


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 19, 2007)

...and where do I go to get my sample.

Looks good Dude.  3 cups to a butt?  That's mucho juice.

Did you use a finishing sauce?  Did you season the pork before you put it in the bag.  How did it taste at room temp?

Inquiring minds and all...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> ...and where do I go to get my sample.
> 
> Looks good Dude.  3 cups to a butt?  That's mucho juice.
> 
> ...



Three cups minus what shot across the kitchen.  LOL
No
No
Good to me.

This was just an injection trial.  Next comes putting all the rest together.
Gonna be the same szauce as later year, but changing some of what happens before the szauce.
I'm bringing it all into work tomorrow to feed the masses.  If you want a sample, I can hold a little back for you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2007)

Later year's sauce was great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice cook Finney.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks good Finderella.
Cappy is right that sauce last year was outstanding


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks good Finderella.
> Cappy is right *that sauce last year was outstanding *



Larry told me you hated it.  :?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated it so much I've been trying to get the recipe off you guys since SOTB. :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 19, 2007)

When ya'll get tired of the recipe, give it to Puff and then Puff can give it to me.  So far I DO know that one the secret ingredients is a stick of butter.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 19, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> When ya'll get tired of the recipe, give it to Puff and then Puff can give it to me.  So far I DO know that one the secret ingredients is a stick of butter.



Knowing Finney, there is more than one stick, put in at different times.

The sauce has "matured" over time.  It definately dosen't suck.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> When ya'll get tired of the recipe, give it to Puff and then Puff can give it to me.  So far I DO know that one the secret ingredients is a stick of butter.



Finney you're hosing our secrets!  Melt the butter before you post pic's of our sauce you baffoon!


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":1czf0tt4]When ya'll get tired of the recipe, give it to Puff and then Puff can give it to me.  So far I DO know that one the secret ingredients is a stick of butter.



Finney you're hosing our secrets!  Melt the butter before you post pic's of our sauce you baffoon!  [/quote:1czf0tt4]

You posted the picture!!!  :roll: 

And that one was the injection posted on your website.  (sort of)


----------

